# rebooter mon iPad



## jlchm (8 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir comment procéder pour faire un rebut avec mon iPad Air 128 Go?

J'ai bien essayé en appuyant simultanément sur les boutons Marche/Arrêt et Home, mais ça ne marche pas.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## lineakd (8 Juin 2015)

@jlchm, comme ceci.


----------



## jlchm (9 Juin 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @jlchm, comme ceci.


Bonjour lineakd,
merci pour ton aide!
à+


----------

